# More from Choke



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

A few turkeys that I found at Choke. All the photos including the bobcat in the previous post were taken with the Tamron 150-600 and a Nikon D 90. This lens works well as long as there is enough light.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Very nice captures!


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

What kind of post processing did you do, if any? Seems extra vibrant.

How do you like that lens? I've been eyeballing the 50-500 from sigma, but this tamron lens comes up a bit and is cheaper.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

SaltyTX said:


> What kind of post processing did you do, if any? Seems extra vibrant.
> 
> How do you like that lens? I've been eyeballing the 50-500 from sigma, but this tamron lens comes up a bit and is cheaper.


Did Auto Tone and Auto Color in photoshop. Thats about it. I was lucky that the sun was showing up about the time I took these. The more I use the Tamron the more I like it. It is not a good low light or bird in flight lens at least no on my D 90. Focusing is a bit slow.


----------



## Holiday (Jul 31, 2006)

Very nice

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

